# Operation Flashpoint Mod



## patt (5 Nov 2003)

just woundering if anyone plays OperationFlashpoint and have the Canadian add-ons and i would like to know what you think of them


----------



## jonsey (5 Nov 2003)

There are Canadian add-ons??? Dude, I‘ve got to find those!


----------



## patt (5 Nov 2003)

www.operationnorthstar.com


----------



## jonsey (5 Nov 2003)

Thanks patty!


----------



## mattoigta (5 Nov 2003)

That‘s awesome, how stable is it?


----------



## AndrewD83 (6 Nov 2003)

Thanks for the webpage Patty.  I just bought Operation Flashpoint Game of the Year last week and so far I am really happy with my purchase.

I haven‘t looked into any mods yet, except some single player missions but I will check out the Canadian mods.

If there are any Americas Army (the free online videogame) fans the Special Forces patch should come out tomorrow.      

Edit - WOW I got to add the webpage really looks great.  I will download some mods this weekend for sure.  There is even a petro can!  hahaha Very Canadian.

Do a lot of people on the these forum boards still play OFP offline or online?


----------



## jonsey (6 Nov 2003)

OFP is one of my favourite games EVER. It‘s always one of the first I install whenever I format my computer.


----------



## patt (6 Nov 2003)

yes i play with the Canadian mod and all we use is Canadian stuff


----------



## mattoigta (6 Nov 2003)

I download all the vehicles and units, and downloaded the missions i could find - but they are only multi-player -- are there any single player missions?


----------



## _Ditch_ (6 Nov 2003)

I wish someone would come up with a Canadian mod for Battlefield 1942.  Anybody know of an existing one or under construction?


----------



## dano (6 Nov 2003)

I think that someone attempted one, but it was washed out. And people probobly just realize playing the Canadian Mod would be almost the same as Desert Combat, excluding the fancy arsonal of vehicles and the change of the M4 to a C7 and ect, so it would be a waste of their time basicly.


----------



## patt (6 Nov 2003)

yes there are some single player missions avaiable just go onto the fourm and look under mission reviews


----------



## GrahamD (6 Nov 2003)

Isn‘t Americas Army Online charging money for patches and stuff now?


----------



## donkon (6 Nov 2003)

americas army SF was supposed to come out today, did they change the date again??

Also no its not charging, only if u try downloading it of their site. go to fileplanet or fileshack and download there. Don‘t worry its not warez.


----------



## AndrewD83 (7 Nov 2003)

Americas Army 2.0 came out yesterday.  But don‘t expect to download it till the weekend.  Most of the sites will be very overloaded for awhile because this is such a big patch, in terms of size and impact for AAO players.

I don‘t want to say all the things the new patch allows players to do because I would take up so much time.  But aafiles discusses all the new addons and maps(suppressors, scopes, laser pointers, bipods etc.) 

 http://www.aafiles.com/file.info?ID=20247 

Its free to download, but you can pay $2 for a direct download on americas army offical website for a speedy download.

There are lots of other sites to download it for free, you just have to find them or go to the aao offical website forums. (down at the moment I believe)


----------



## Deleted member 585 (7 Nov 2003)

"Off-topic", gentlemen.


----------



## donkon (7 Nov 2003)

downloading aa 2.0 now hopefully the game rocks ***


----------



## Deleted member 585 (7 Nov 2003)

As this thread has no relevance to the actual Canadian Army, could you move it to the more appropriate "Off Topic" forum please?


----------



## Waffen (8 Nov 2003)

Patty....the stuff is good ****..I‘ve been letting Powerslide know about what i think...I like the coyote and the lavIII

The macmillan gun is unreal....not enough people use it


----------



## Deleted member 585 (8 Nov 2003)

As this thread has no relevance to the actual Canadian Army, could you move it to the more appropriate "Off Topic" forum please?


----------



## _Ditch_ (8 Nov 2003)

For Battlefield 1942 players, there is a CANADIAN mod in the works, its called "The Call to Arms"

Here is the link:

 http://www.planetbattlefield.com/calltoarms/


----------



## _Ditch_ (8 Nov 2003)

Also, if Ghost Recon is your thing.....

 http://www.tacticalgames.net/bajabravo/


----------



## OpFor (8 Nov 2003)

http://infiltration.sentrystudios.net  (**** the site is down -Nov 8- ) 

Cool actual 3d iron sites (like in AA 2.0) and free aim with them. Customizable loadouts (like AA 2.0    except more options) Customizable player (boonie or helmet etc) and more realistic ballistics model and damage model than AA:O. No more missing Mr. Obvious 5 feet away when your on full auto and hes standing still    and no more shooting him in the heart 5 times waiting for him to die. Wait for the next version to be released in one or two weeks.


----------

